# 100% Spirulina for Tropheus



## CichlidGrrl (Nov 6, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can purchase 100% spirulina flakes in Canada? I have a line on a product in the US, but it s starting to get a bit costly(duty, taxes, shipping). I am nervous to feed my 19 F1 tropheus NLS, I've heard good and bad. I would hate to lose all that money if they were to all die. I would really prefer to stick with the spirulina I already have. If anyone can help with this issue, please help me out, or if you would like to suggest other tropheus foods, I am open to that as well.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I have never bought from this person but they are coming along and doing stop over sales along the 401 this Saturday. Hope it helps 
http://www.pricenetwork.ca/deal/sug...o_on_saturday_the_10th_of_january-214383.html


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

bought from him before. will probably do so again. Not a recommendation, just my experience to date. He seems to get enough business to still be going, so that may be a good sign.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I have bought food from him and my fish love it. Plan on doing so this saturday as well. My cichlids love his pellets and flakes. The wafer prices can't be beat...


----------



## CichlidGrrl (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, I might as well check it out  My trophs will be around for a while.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

OSI Spirulina flakes is a fantastic fish food. My African catfish have thrived on it and a variety of other foods for over 20 years now. The OSI product is readily available at most stores, including MOPS. I buy the 1kg bucket....it's more cost effective.


----------



## CichlidGrrl (Nov 6, 2008)

OSI is okay, but I want pure spirulina for my trophs. They haven't had bloat yet on the food I've been feeding them, it has absolutly no "meat" in it, it really is 100% pure spirulina.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

I consume 10 grams of a 100% organic Spirulina supplement every day. Maybe it could be made into a flake form for the fish


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

KevD said:


> I consume 10 grams of a 100% organic Spirulina supplement every day. Maybe it could be made into a flake form for the fish


: How does it taste  Its that fins your growing


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

It's hard to tell what it tastes like after I blend it and a few other supplements into a smoothie. It has a lot of great health benefits but I am starting to feel something poke up from my spine...could be a dorsal fin


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

ive bought off of John before cant complain about the products and the prices are cheeper then anywhere ive seen before.


----------



## fever (Aug 17, 2007)

John's a great guy, but I have never heard of pure spirolina flake, who makes it?


----------



## CichlidGrrl (Nov 6, 2008)

It's made by a company in the US named Jehmco. They deliver to Canada, but it's expensive that's why I'm looking closer to home.


----------

